

Uber vs. Lyft: the credit cards don't lie - vonnik
http://fortune.com/2014/09/11/uber-vs-lyft-the-credit-cards-dont-lie/

======
viscanti
What's interesting here is that it completely disregards international
numbers. So while it appears that Uber is dominating, their lead is likely
much higher. They're in 40+ countries now while Lyft is still just in the US.
A US only comparison should present Lyft in the best light possible, and it's
still not looking good for them.

These numbers explain why Lyft seems to be especially aggressive in the media
lately (trying to smear Uber). They appear to be a company on the way out, and
they're trying their hardest to get Uber to acquire them. Uber's CEO recently
said that Lyft wanted to be acquired by Uber but that Uber isn't in an
acquisition mode. That's not too surprising. It doesn't look like Lyft would
be a good asset to buy right now.

